# Is it possible to enhance and zoom a GIF ?



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

can u enhance and make a better quality gif ? :confused02: if its possible can someone help me out with this and pm me plz. its good one :thumb01: :hug: of ronda's tits


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It isnt possible to enhance a gif from its original resolution unfortunately.

If you make it bigger, you will always lose quality unless it's been saved out at a high resolution (which they never are)


----------

